# HELP!!!  How do I protect my LGD's????



## goats&moregoats (Jan 7, 2015)

* WIND CHILL READINGS... AS LOW AS 45 BELOW DUE TO TEMPERATURES 26 BELOW TO 12 ABOVE ZERO... AND WINDS WEST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.
 WIND CHILLS OF THIS MAGNITUDE ARE CAPABLE OF DEVELOPING FROSTBITE ON EXPOSED SKIN IN LESS THAN 15 MINUTES.

So my two LGD's sleep in a 3 sided barn with a half wall 1/3 the way across the open side. They have hay to bed down in to keep warmer.

My goats and dogs will not sleep in the same shelter as of yet. So how can I make sure my dogs are warm enough in this kind of bone chilling weather?

If I didn't have two goats penned up in the barn pending kidding I would just put the dogs in the pen.

They have never been in a house before(7yrs old) so bringing them in is out of the question. Maybe a tarp across the open section of the barn? Obviously extra hay for warmth.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 7, 2015)

That would probably help keep the wind out.  Can you pile some straw bales to help build them a wind break as well.  The extra hay should help.  Good Luck and stay warm.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 7, 2015)

They should be fine. Mine are out doing their thing right now. They don't seem to even notice the cold. Even the puppy. They can go in the barn (glorified 3-sided shed) if they want, but I was just outside checking on everyone and all three were out in the paddock instead. 

Last year, shortly after I got Murphy, we had all that really cold -30 windchill weather. I was worried about the 8 week old puppy. He had a small lean-to and a dog crate stuffed with hay for shelter, but he rarely used them. The bitterly cold morning that I looked out the window and he was bouncing around playing with a snowball was when I stopped worrying so much.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm sure they will be fine if they can get out of the wind if they want too


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

They will be fine. They do need a wind break though. Straw is always good even if it is only for a laugh... Mine love to play in straw.
Yes, much colder where you are I know but these are rugged dogs.
Water is a big deal though. Dehydration is a bigger issue than most people realize. When it is cold they use a lot of energy and need more water. Just make sure they have water.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup, you all are right. They are outside romping & playing.   Foolish me. Plenty of water in a heated bucket, so they are good there. Thanks everyone for putting up with my first time LGD owner panic attack. All of you are so kind for not laughing your heads of at me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

No laughing here  It shows how much you care about your animals and you love them!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 7, 2015)

they are going to be fine, you on the other hand are gonna freeze just checking on them.  stay warm and safe


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 7, 2015)

I will tell you right now, my lgd is out in -22c with -40c windchill. In this weather, she digs herself a hole and lets the snow blow over top of her like a husky, there are no issues.

she gets herself out of the wind and thats all that matters. Maybe block half the front of the shelter and get some fluffy straw in there!


----------

